

Sony Gets a New Threat – “Anonymous” Says Hackers Aren’t Korean - ebel
http://www.showbiz411.com/2014/12/21/sony-gets-a-new-threat-anonymous-says-hackers-arent-korean-release-film-or-more-hacks-coming
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pastebin.com&#x2F;xEmKN3ui
======
ebel
[http://pastebin.com/xEmKN3ui](http://pastebin.com/xEmKN3ui)

------
Jeremy1026
Oh no. Anonymous is going to launch a DDoS Attack! Everyone run and be scared.

